# Gentoo boot

## bfrie

I can not boot gentoo from lilo.

I am operating on  an AMD Sempron processor 3400+ (v.2.0)

and an ASUS MZN-MX SE motherboard.

I currently have:

hda with partitions 1: vfat 

                            2: gentoo boot

                              3: gentoo swap

                             4: gentoo root

hdb : DVD drive

hdc: winxp - ntfs partition

When lilo comes up and I choose gentoo it begins the gentoo boot and panics as follows:

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or APCI_PSS objects

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

VFS: Cannot open root device "1644" or unknown block(22,6 :Cool: 

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(22,6 :Cool: 

My lilo.conf is as follows:

lba32

boot = /dev/hda2

map = /boot/.map

menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

delay=50

vga=normal

image=/boot/2.6.20

root=/dev/hda4

label=Gentoo

read-only

append="hdc=sata1)

other=/dev/hdc1

label=Windows

map-drive=0x80

to=0x81

map-drive=0x81

to=0x80

table=/dev/hdc

Windows XP boots without problem but Gentoo does not boot. 

I seek advice on how to correct my error(s) in order to boot Gentoo.

BF

----------

## mrbig4545

I dont use lilo so im not too sure, but this line looks a bit suspect

```
append="hdc=sata1) 
```

should it not be 

```
append="hdc=sata1"
```

----------

## bfrie

 *bfrie wrote:*   

> I can not boot gentoo from lilo.
> 
> I am operating on  an AMD Sempron processor 3400+ (v.2.0)
> 
> and an ASUS MZN-MX SE motherboard.
> ...

 

----------

## eccerr0r

odd, normally I have root=/dev/hdXXX in the kernel command line (i.e., append line), not a separate entry in the boot loader:

append="hdc=sata1 root=/dev/hda4"

though it's been a long time since I've used lilo so I don't remember...

----------

## Underdone

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> odd, normally I have root=/dev/hdXXX in the kernel command line (i.e., append line), not a separate entry in the boot loader:
> 
> append="hdc=sata1 root=/dev/hda4"
> 
> though it's been a long time since I've used lilo so I don't remember...

 

I think you're correct here because when i'm using grub I have to append the "root=/dev/hda4" I would give that a shot.

----------

## mrbig4545

Im going to agree with you, because its what i do in grub, just wasn't to sure about lilo!

----------

## bfrie

 *mrbig4545 wrote:*   

> Im going to agree with you, because its what i do in grub, just wasn't to sure about lilo!

 

I attempted the one line append with both the hdc and root equations. 

It did not make any difference; the same panic statement.

BF

----------

## eccerr0r

sure you re-ran lilo and it's installed on the correct disk/booting off the correct disk?

/dev/hda4 should be major 3, minor 4 IIRC so it should have said:

"VFS: Cannot open root device "304" or unknown block(3,4)" if it took the option.  It seems to have not taken.

----------

## bfrie

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> sure you re-ran lilo and it's installed on the correct disk/booting off the correct disk?
> 
> /dev/hda4 should be major 3, minor 4 IIRC so it should have said:
> 
> "VFS: Cannot open root device "304" or unknown block(3,4)" if it took the option.  It seems to have not taken.

 

You have diagnosed the problem correctly. I did not realize it was a problem. 

I do not know the solution. How do I insure that the lilo is installed on the correct disk and is therefore booting off the correct disk?

BF

----------

## mrbig4545

If its an option, have you tried using grub? I find its a lot easier to setup and use, theres a guide to set it up here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#grub

I think your /boot/grub/grub.conf should look something like

```

default 0

timeout 50

title Gentoo

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/2.6.20 root=/dev/hda3 hdc=sata1

title Windows

rootnoverify (hd2,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Hope this helps

----------

## bfrie

 *mrbig4545 wrote:*   

> If its an option, have you tried using grub? I find its a lot easier to setup and use, theres a guide to set it up here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#grub
> 
> I think your /boot/grub/grub.conf should look something like
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you for your advice. I will give it a try.

I think my problem is to make sure that the mbr is being accessed, whether using grub or lilo.

BF

----------

